

How to build a portrait with dice - l0stman
http://www.elusivesnark.com/2008/11/carolines-dice-portrait.html

======
sgdesign
I'm a designer, and this got me wondering if it was possible to achieve the
same effect using Photshop. Turns out it's actually possible, so I wrote a
quick tutorial:

[http://www.attackofdesign.com/how-to-build-a-portrait-
with-d...](http://www.attackofdesign.com/how-to-build-a-portrait-with-dice-
using-photoshop/)

------
Avshalom
step 2. design 3000 tiny robotic hands to rotate the die in real time to make
a dice mirror, finally outdoing Rozin's wooden mirrors.

<http://www.smoothware.com/danny/woodenmirror.html>

~~~
earbitscom
Amazing.

------
sambeau
That's cool. I wonder if it might have been improved by applying a
Floyd–Steinberg dithering (or some such) first?

------
brador
For anyone wondering, that's about $200 of dice retail and around $100
wholesale.

~~~
Sparragus
Where would you buy this wholesale?

------
Liu
There are similar portraits done with Rubik's Cubes
[http://freshome.com/2011/11/08/dream-big-
rubik%E2%80%99s-cub...](http://freshome.com/2011/11/08/dream-big-
rubik%E2%80%99s-cubes-portrait-of-martin-luther-king-jr/)

------
zeteo
This would be such a great Mindstorms project. If the dice came packaged all
in the same orientation, you wouldn't even need the camera sensor.

------
T_S_
Wonder what the reverse side looks like. Come to think of it it would be cool
to slice the dice, to save weight and numbers.

~~~
thebooktocome
The opposite sides of a die add up to seven. So the opposite side of the
picture just looks like the negative of the image.

~~~
hypeibole
I am not following your train of thought. Care to elaborate a little?

~~~
pavel_lishin
If you're looking at a die, and see a 1, the opposite side will be a 6. If
you're looking at a 2, the opposite side is a 5, and so on with 3 and 4.

So the back side of that portrait would have sixes in place of ones, and so on
- generating a negative, with black taking the place of white, and white
taking the place of black.

------
umarmung
"It weighs close to 100 pounds." - for that weight, I'll take the girl
instead.

But seriously, 2560 dice => 17gram 16mm-size dice. That's very heavy dice for
their size. I would have expected less than a quarter that!

------
aeurielesn
I made a gist of it right away! I don't want to lose it, even though I already
read the idea behind it.

